# Dwarf hamster cages?



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all...

I was just wondering if anyone fancies helping me with some coursework? For a module project I have to design a new and innovative cage for a Roborovrskii hamster. I've been doing the background research and everything for it but this would count towards 'market research' you could say. If you lovely people would post some pics of your hamster set ups would be super helpful. It doesn't matter what type of hamster you have either as it would go towards modifications on cage dimensions, bar spacing that sort of thing.

Much love for anyone who helps. :thumbup1:


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a hamster cage which is set up for as a degus carry cage. I took out the layers though, if you want to see it and know the dimensions, i'd be happy to give you some photos of it  and measure it for you.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Photos and/or dimensions would be great! Thank you! :biggrin: :thumbup1:


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

1ft by 1.5ft by 10in
That's a bit on the small side in my opinion.

This is what it looks like:
I set it up to take degus to vets.









looks tiny there lol!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

it's a start  thanks


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have four hamsters, one Syrian, one Chinese and two Russian hybrids. They are all in the same size of cage. My Chinese has a Mickey Max XL and one of my Russians also has this cage. My other Russian and Syrian have the Hamster Heaven cage. The Mickey Max XL is 80cm x 50cm x 32cm and the Hamster Heaven is a bit higher as it has a green penthouse on top but the same length as the Mickey Max XL.

Hamster Heaven



















Mickey Max XL which has narrower bar spacing than the Hamster Heaven.


















My Russians old cage before I upgraded him to the Mickey Max XL


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

A Robo would be fine in the Micky Max XL due to the small bar spacing.

Both cages together - Hamster heaven on top with tube holes blocked off as I keep a Russian dwarf in that cage now that I adopted and Mickey Max XL underneath which has no doors or holes in the top of the cage like the hamster heaven has just the big door at the front.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> A Robo would be fine in the Micky Max XL due to the small bar spacing.


I love your hamsters cages


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jazzy said:


> A Robo would be fine in the Micky Max XL due to the small bar spacing.
> 
> Both cages together - Hamster heaven on top with tube holes blocked off as I keep a Russian dwarf in that cage now that I adopted and Mickey Max XL underneath which has no doors or holes in the top of the cage like the hamster heaven has just the big door at the front.


Thanks so much for the help, the pics are brilliant. They're all different so far which is great. I'm sure your hammies are very happy in that set-up.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

OctodonDegus said:


> I love your hamsters cages


Thanks.


----------

